# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista con Juan Tamariz (Chat Terra)

## Potamito

Aquí está la "entrevista" realizada por muchos de los foreros y otras personas ajenas al foro a Juan Tamariz en día 21 de Febrero del 2007 en el Chat de Terra.

*Pregunta de Potamito - ¿Qué podremos ver en tu nuevo espectáculo?*
*Respuesta de JuanTamariz* - Un partido de fútbol que se juega por los espectadores y cuyo resultado predigo de forma exitosa entre otras cosas. Se llama El espejo mágico y se puede ver en el teatro Marquina y se puede ver lunes, martes y jueves. Hay además magia, mucho pasmo y mucha risa.

*Agugarma* *- Hola Juan, ayer estuve en tu espectáculo y aluciné desde el principio hasta el final. Sé que no se debe preguntar, pero, cómo es posible que acertaras la predicción de los goles en el futbolín y en qué momento se producían. ¡Fue la leche!*
*R* - Porque tengo unos poderes marcianos… Jejeje Adivino todos los días la quiniela, me he comprado dos pantalones vaqueros...

*Potamito* *- ¿Qué recomendaciones darías a los que se inician en este arte?*
*R* - Como siempre amor y pasión!!! Que se trasforma en esfuerzo y alegría.

*YaGo2** -* *Hola Juan, yo quería preguntarte sobre Vernon, lo que te enseñó, lo que le gustó de ti ¿cuánto tiempo estuviste con él? muchas gracias**R* - Era un mago canadiense con el que no estuve muchas veces, unas 10 ó 12, pero de forma muy intensa. Aprendí de él que la magia es un arte muy moderno y sobre todo que te permite trasmitir la sensación del misterio, eso que todos buscamos, el misterio ante lo imposible.

*Moth* *- ¿De los que haces, cuál es tu juego favorito (por disfrutar haciéndolo o porque nunca falla)?*
*R* - No hay ninguno que nunca falle. Cada día disfruto de uno dependiendo del estado de ánimo. Uno que adivino la carta con una llamada de teléfono, es un riesgo tremendo.

*Astraco* *- Me gustaría saber cuánto tiempo puede llevar la creación de un truco de magia. Desde que sale de tu cabeza y llega hasta los escenarios.*
*R* - A veces son de tres a seis meses y otras veces de dos a cinco años... en encontrar como realizar ese sueño.

*GonzaloOrellana** - ¿Qué significa el violín que simulas tocar al terminar cada actuación?*
*R* - Lo toco de verdad, no tengo ni idea de lo que significa... es música, alegría. Ni idea!

*Xavi-z* *- Hola Juan ¿qué opinas de la situación actual de la magia y de temas como youtube donde se desvelan abiertamente los secretos?*
*R* - Los secretos no tienen tanta importancia para el que quiera disfrutar. En el cine se saben los secretos y sin embargo sentimos emociones. Lo importante es que cuando se vea la magia suspendan sus incredulidad. 

*Gus** - Hola, ¿habrá alguna gira por España?*
*R* - Vengo haciéndola hace ya muchos años. Voy cambiando los espectáculos. Seguiré mientras el cuerpo aguante, unos 60 años más.

*Pitxon* *- ¿Cómo empezaste en el mundo de la magia?*
*R* - Cuando tenía 6 años, pedí una caja de magia a los Reyes Magos, me gustaba mucho. Luego a los 12 años tuve el primer libro de magia y fui aprendiendo.

*Gones** - Hola Juan! yo quería hacerte una pregunta ¿Actuará* Gaetan Bloom todos los días de tu espectáculo? Me enteré de que actuó un día, y quería saber si yo también tendré el gusto de verle. Un abrazo
*R* - Le quedan tres actuaciones que son el próximo lunes, martes y jueves.

*Hacker** - ¿Cómo harías desaparecer en un truco tuyo a OTEGI?*
*R* - Yo desaparecer del todo no, algunos personajes determinados nefastos... me gustaría que desaparecieran del mapa político. Haría desaparecer a Bush.

*Ludovan* *- ¿Por qué el título de El espejo mágico a tu espectáculo?*
*R* - Porque es el espejo mágico de Alicia y atravesar el espejo nos lleva al país de lo mágico.

*RAIMONS* *- ¿La vida es magia?*
*R* - Creo que tiene su parte de magia, que es la ilusión que uno debe poner para afrontar lo dura que es la vida pero hay que buscar el lado positivo y alegre. Eso es magia.

*JAJOJU* *- ¿Cómo es el Juan tamariz fuera del escenario como persona?*
*R* - Más bueno que el pan, es la verdad. No estoy todo el día saltando ni dando voces. Soy más verdaderamente yo cuando estoy en escena, luego soy más tímido...

*Álvaro* *- Hola Juan, ¿le gustaría volver a la televisión? Estaríamos todos encantados de verle otra vez*
*R* - Hace muchos años que dejé la televisión, sólo hago entrevistas. Sigo en los teatros que es lo que me gusta. 

*Senda* *- ¿Se considera más mago que prestidigitador?*
*R* - Es lo mismo, es una forma de llamarle al mago.

*Radomir* *- ¿Alguna vez te han pillado el truco y te han fastidiado el espectáculo?*
*R* - Que lo hayan manifestado en voz alta, no pero seguro que lo han visto. Eso nunca estropea el espectáculo. Estropea la ilusión del que lo ve.

*Daimon27* *- Hola Juan quiero presentarme al Nacional con un número de magia de escena, manipulación y ¿alguna cosa más que me aconsejes?*
*R* - Que disfrutes mucho durante la preparación y olvídate de los premios. Sólo céntrate en la preparación.

*Gelete* *- De no haber sido mago, ¿qué hubieses sido?*
*R* - Pianista.

*Martita* *- ¿Tienes pensado retirarte algún día o morirás con la baraja de cartas en la mano? Eres un crack*
*R* - De momento, morirme no tengo intención. Con la baraja en la mano seguro porque siempre estoy con ella.

*YaGo2* *- Hola Juan ¿Qué opinas de las generaciones actuales de magos jóvenes?, ¿Llegarán a ser como la "Vieja Escuela", con Carroll, Acanio, tú mismo como ejemplos?*
*R* - Creo que hay magos excelentes y trabajadores. Todavía no han llegado a su plenitud. Hay muy buenos pero serán aún mejores. Aquella generación que dices fueron un conjunto de casualidades.

*Ign* *- ¿Qué enseñanzas aprecias más del maestro Ascanio?*
*R* - He tenido muy buenos maestros por suerte y de Asacanio aprendí el rigor intelectual y el manejo exquisito por su parte de los naipes. De Juan Antón aprendí que la magia es comunicación y de Frakson que la magia es amor, un arte bellísimo. 

*El mensaje de Juan Tamariz*
_Gracias a todos y sólo os digo que sintáis el lado mágico de la vida siempre combinado con la pasión. Las palabras mágicas son: amor, humor y libertad._

----------


## Shinoda

Muchas gracias Potamito

----------


## gobernor

Gracias Potamino, yo iré a ver a Tamariz el dia 8, ya os contaré como me lo paso, seguro que como un niño pequeño!!!

----------


## lugosi

> Xavi-z - Hola Juan ¿qué opinas de la situación actual de la magia y de temas como youtube donde se desvelan abiertamente los secretos? 
> R - Los secretos no tienen tanta importancia para el que quiera disfrutar. En el cine se saben los secretos y sin embargo sentimos emociones. Lo importante es que cuando se vea la magia suspendan sus incredulidad.


Interesante punto de vista el de Tamariz sobre este tema. ¿Qué os parece?
Después de reflexionarlo, creo que no le falta razón. Al fin y al cabo, muchos de nosotros conocemos muchos de los secretos (unos más y otros menos, dependiendo de su "sabiduría" mágica) de los juegos que vemos, ¿y acaso no disfrutamos igualmente ante un juego bien ejecutado?

P.D. Yo voy mañana a ver al maestro y espero pasar una noche de magia y fantasía.

----------


## Potamito

> ...*¿y acaso no disfrutamos igualmente ante un juego bien ejecutado?*...


Y ese es el punto que hay que destacar, muchos podemos conocer secretos, y muchos profanos pueden tener un pequeño conocimiento mágico, lo que pasa, es que teniendo ese conocimiento, ciertas personas se sienten con el "derecho" de poder presentar algo con eso que saben, realizan algo que muchas veces está mal presentado, por lo tanto no se consigue causar emociones al espectador, ese es el problema...

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> Xavi-z - Hola Juan ¿qué opinas de la situación actual de la magia y de temas como youtube donde se desvelan abiertamente los secretos? . 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Interesante punto de vista el de Tamariz sobre este tema. ¿Qué os parece?
> Después de reflexionarlo, creo que no le falta razón. Al fin y al cabo, muchos de nosotros conocemos muchos de los secretos (unos más y otros menos, dependiendo de su "sabiduría" mágica) de los juegos que vemos, ¿y acaso no disfrutamos igualmente ante un juego bien ejecutado?
> 
> P.D. Yo voy mañana a ver al maestro y espero pasar una noche de magia y fantasía.


la palabra clave esta en su respuesta:

R - Los secretos no tienen tanta importancia para el que quiera disfrutar. En el cine se saben los secretos y sin embargo sentimos emociones. Lo importante es que cuando se vea la magia *suspendan sus incredulidad*
es decir, qu epese a saber como se hace, su corazon crea que lo que ven no tiene explicacion

----------


## YaGo

Buscando por ahí me he encontrado con esto:

http://actualidad.terra.es/cultura/a...sh_1397932.htm

Me parece un poco lamentable que se queden con esa frase de Juan, como si toda la entrevista hubiera sido una declaración política.

----------


## Némesis

Yago, por desgracia la regla del periodista es: "Elige para el titular aquello que tenga más impacto". Es como una regla de oro, y a veces el criterio para seleccionar esa frase desvía completamente el verdadero sentido de la entrevista. Tienes razón, pero lamentablemente a la hora de elegir un titular no queda otro remedio (hay que buscar el impacto, el titular es aquella frase que "vende el pescado").

----------


## joshu@

gracias por la entrevista ^^  8)

----------


## dani99pg

gracias por poner esto :D

----------


## Inmortal

Genial, 
Tamariz vendra aqui a Mexico pero lamentablemente no tendre la oportunidad de ir a verlo

----------


## sercode

Un dato más de Juan Tamariz: Es antiguo alumno de los salesianos. Que por si alguno no lo sabe, estos fueron fundados por San Juan Bosco, patrón del ilusionismo. ¿casualidad?  :D

----------


## magoimán

Tamariz grande como siempre GRACIAS POR LA ENTREVISTA


*MAGO IMÁN*

----------


## peib

Jo q genio. Encima voy a tener, otra vez, el privilagio de volver a verle el 11 de septiembre...

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Gracias por el aporte haora se mas cosas de el maestro

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

tendremos que esperar mas de 100 años para encontrar un mago como este, un MAESTRO de MAESTROS, que tenga la vicion en 3d como el, el dia que juan cambie las luces del esenario por las luces del estrellas junto a ascanio y muchos mas.
ese dia la magia estara de luto por varios dias y perderemos al mago mas divertido del mundo entero.
desde argentina mi humilde agradecimiento al maestro juan tamariz, por su teoria y sus consejos.

----------


## DRAKONIS

*Gelete - De no haber sido mago, ¿qué hubieses sido?*
R - Pianista.

Me impacto mucho esta respuesta, pues realmente tiene el genio mágico de los dos hemisferios...
Si hubiese sido pianista no le hubiese costado nada dar un concierto de Rachmaninoff... o Mozart que es mas alegre.

Muy enriquecedor e inspirador este post... 
Gracias.

----------

